
Show HN: FSPT, mesh based ray/path tracing in WebGL2 - sidewaysgc
https://github.com/apbodnar/FSPT
======
sidewaysgc
Note: This only works on desktop GPUs, both integrated and discrete. I thought
I'd share a hobby project that abuses the current features of WebGL2 to do
progressive rendering. Once webgpu starts shipping in most browsers, I'll
probably rewrite nearly all of it.

